# Maltese Training Institute



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

I have been all over the web tonight.. looking for a puppy to bring into our home. Some of the sites I have found are just scams or comeons that make me sick.

Others appear to be worthwhile perhaps... this is one I am interested in finding out if anyone has been to and done and was happy with? Anyone know anything about them at all?

http://www.malteseinstitute.com/index.php?p=m

I found it odd that in all my Maltese looking around this is the first time I found this site. I do know, however, that the world wide web is a LARGE place, so I may have just always missed this site.

Sorry if this has been in a past post.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

It looks like it has a lot of interesting info in it...if you try it please let us know what you think about it!


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

> I have been all over the web tonight.. looking for a puppy to bring into our home. Some of the sites I have found are just scams or comeons that make me sick.
> 
> Others appear to be worthwhile perhaps... this is one I am interested in finding out if anyone has been to and done and was happy with? Anyone know anything about them at all?
> 
> ...



Have you tried BlueHills Maltese? One of my boys came from Sharon, and I have been very pleased with him. I think she is a good breeder and a nice lady.


----------



## dolcevita (Aug 3, 2005)

It sounds too good to be true. It seems like a scam to me, but maybe I'm wrong. I always get suspicious when the language is so "salesey".


----------



## Sparkys Mom (Feb 18, 2006)

If you change the name in the address to other kinds of dogs, the advertising is the same for spaniels, poodles, etc etc. They probably have a page for every kind of dog trying to sell their book. I have found so much information online about training, etc that is really good and it's free.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

> If you change the name in the address to other kinds of dogs, the advertising is the same for spaniels, poodles, etc etc. They probably have a page for every kind of dog trying to sell their book. I have found so much information online about training, etc that is really good and it's free.[/B]


yep, that's what i was thinking too. i'm thinking it's really just a book on how to train a maltese. nothing that you couldnt find out on this forum or a couple of books readily available at any petsmart/petco. 

my .02 cents (which happen to be on sale today!).


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I think it's a scam! You can buy all the training books you want from the local pet store. You can probably even get them at the library if you want.


----------



## Scooter Pie's Mommy (Mar 6, 2006)

[/QUOTE]

Have you tried BlueHills Maltese? One of my boys came from Sharon, and I have been very pleased with him. I think she is a good breeder and a nice lady.
[/QUOTE]

Hi! I also have a BlueHill Maltese and I also recommend Sharon. Sharon really is very nice, open to speak with and knowledgeable-qualities that are so important to me in my search for a breeder. I believe she may have a pup for sale as a pet.


----------



## mwend (Dec 27, 2005)

I get emails every week from the Maltese Training Institute. I don't know how I got on their list! They give you a little info and invite you to their site to buy stuff.......


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I get emails every week from the Maltese Training Institute. I don't know how I got on their list! They give you a little info and invite you to their site to buy stuff.......[/B]


I have been getting an e-mail every day from them, and they have been VERY detailed and educational. Not so much things I didn't know but certainly reinforcing what I did know, very well.









If ANYONE would like me to forward any of the e-mails I have gotten from them, they are worth it... let me know I will be happy to share them. They are so long and detailed I can't post them here. And I have not felt pressured to buy anything from them although I do see offers.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## JennSimm (Feb 16, 2006)

I just read on another maltese message board that someone signed up to learn about maltese. She said if you wanted your money back you had to send a letter to India...even thought the company is in California. kSounds like a scam to me...

Jenn and Weezie


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> I just read on another maltese message board that someone signed up to learn about maltese. She said if you wanted your money back you had to send a letter to India...even thought the company is in California. kSounds like a scam to me...
> 
> Jenn and Weezie[/B]


I have not paid for anything but every day now I am getting very informative e-mails from them. I will not be paying them anything, I have plenty of "training books" here at home. The only reason I signed up with them is because I was curious as to WHAT I would get. And the e-mails have been very good.

enJOY!
Melanie


----------

